# Yep I'm a new!



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Microskiff! We're glad to have you join us!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well buddy get yourself a flats boat. Then take it to salt water and you won't go back to freshwater

Nice to see another Georgian on here


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome! Hang around here and it won't be long that you'll be wanting a poling skiff!


----------

